# vision bill und callux hilfe!!!



## letsaway (23 Juli 2008)

hey,
hab da ein problem,
habe neulich ein rechnung von callux telefondienste GmbH bekommen, also genauer ich habe am freitag oder samstag eine rechnung von denne bekommen. die rechnung wurde am 14.7.08 für den Zeitraum 19.7.08
ausgestellt. in der rechnung stand ich 59 euro für eien anruf zahelen soll.
habe schon ein schreiben mit wiederspruch abgeschickt und auch die erläuterung das ein telefonat nicht mehr als 30 euro kosten darf, habe aber jetzt nochmal bei der bundesnetzagentur angerufen, der Herr am telefon sagte mir das aber mehr als 30 euro berechnet werden können wenn es nicht über die telefonrechnung sondern über eine externe rechnung läuft. weiss da jemand genaueres? hab schon viel in foren rumgesurft, hab aber nichts über callux gefunden. dann rief mich am sonntag jemand von visioncom an und fragte nahc meiner adresse die ich ihm dann dummerweise gegeben habe. später habe ich rausgefunde das das ein großer fehler war. wie soll ich weiter vorgehen. hatte auch überlegt eine strafanzeige bei der staatsanwaltschaft düsseldorf zu machen aber ich habe gelesen das das verfahren gegen vision bill oder vision com eingestellt wurde. bitte um antwort. vielen dank.

lg simon


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: vision bill und callux hilfe!!!*

Dein Fall ist kein Einzelfall. Es gibt auch schon hier einen Thread über exakt diese Firma:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill.html

Dort findet man bereits etliche wichtige Infos zu dem Thema.

Zwar handelt es sich nicht um Internet-Abzocke, aber prinzipiell greifen die Hinweise, die dafür immer gegeben werden:

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall dürfen wir nicht erteilen.
Wenn die hier geposteten Infos nicht ausreichen: bitte zur Verbraucherzentrale oder zum Anwalt.


----------



## Teleton (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: vision bill und callux hilfe!!!*

Hi Simon,
die Callux interessiert mich. Wie warst Du an den Laden geraten, ich suche für meine Sammlung noch eine Werbung von denen (gern auch per PN). Drohen die in Ihren Schreiben noch mit einem Schufaeintrag?
Gruss 
Teleton


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: vision bill und callux hilfe!!!*

Teleton, mein elektronisches Gedächtnis ist nach wie vor verschnupft... Wie die Düsseldorfer Visionäre mit Malta zusammen hängen: klar. Die Berliner Konstellation: klar. Die österreichisch-tschechisch-britische Variante: klar. Aber wie war das gleich mit callux? Wenn ich meine auf 10% des Datenbestandes gestutzte virtuelle Kristallkugel befrage, bekomme ich "Keine Fundstellen", aber irgendwas im realen Kleinhirn piepst. Helfe mir bitte malö per PN auf die Sprünge. Danke.


----------



## letsaway (4 August 2008)

*AW: vision bill und callux hilfe!!!*



Teleton schrieb:


> Hi Simon,
> die Callux interessiert mich. Wie warst Du an den Laden geraten, ich suche für meine Sammlung noch eine Werbung von denen (gern auch per PN). Drohen die in Ihren Schreiben noch mit einem Schufaeintrag?
> Gruss
> Teleton


 

ja also das ist ne ganz myteriöse geschichte mit denen.

also in der nacht vom 18 auf den 19 juli hab ic h halt ein bischen scheiss gebaut und auf 
diversen nummern die so in der werbung waren angerufen.

war an diesem wochenende zuhause bei meiner mama und hab von meinem handy aus dort 
angerufen. komme dann am sonntag nach hause auf der fahrt bekomme ich einen anruf von
 visioncom. sage dem typ er soll ne halbes stunde später anrufen. komme nach hause da
 liegt ein brief von callux.

 in dem steht rechnungsdatum: 14.7.08 und Rechnungszeitraum 19.07.08 ich gucke nach und 
sehe das die rechnung für samstag nacht um 23uhr irgendwas ausgestellt wurde in dieser nacht
 kann ich aber dort nicht angerufen haben, weil da war ich mit meiner verlobten unterwegs. 
sehr seltsam. hab mittlerweile von denen auch erste mahnung bekommen. mittlerweile 74 euro. 
hatte denen auch schon ein wiederruf schreiben zu geschickt weiss nur nicht ob das so wie
 ichs geschrieben hab richtig ist. und hatte auf den brief die adresse meiner verlobten drauf 
geschrieben, weil ich nicht wollte das die briefe von den zhu meiner wg kommen. 

meine verlobte hatte von der ganzen sache wind bekommen, mir aber verziehen, sehr cool.
 ok dann rief der typ von visioncom noch mal an, beim ersten anruf sehr unfreundlich, sagt 
mir ich könne wiederufen und sagte mir das sie nur die 3,6 cent abrechnen würden, dann 
fragte ich ja was soll ich den dann wiederrufen wenn es sich insgesmat nur um 3,60 Euro 
geht, die zahl ich wohl, hatte wohl 10min dort angerufen, ja also wüsste er auch nicht 
aber sie würden mir ledigloich die zehn minuten abrechnen. ok ich war so blöd und hab 
ihm dann meine adresse gegeben. hab auch zu visioncom ein wiederuf geschickt weiss
 aber nciht ob der so richtig ist.
achso ja schufa eintrag drohung bisher nicht.alles was ich dir von denen geben kann 
ist die nummer die ich angeblich angerufen haben soll.

lg simon


----------

